# After much thought, I ordered the tapes last night!



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, I've had some major improvements using the "other" ibs relaxation tapes over the past month so decided to bite the bullet. I've been eating almost anything I want with hardly any gas or bloating like before. So, I see this more extensive program only helping even more. The only thing is, my husband and I are taking a week long vacation the middle of May so I assume it would be best to put off starting the program till after our return. I'm looking forward to getting started!------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Catherine, I personally am glad your going to try them. I think you will be helped, especially since the other ones helped.You may want to wait until you get back and are settled to start and you maybe more relaxed after your vacation and it would seem a good time to start them.Keep in touch and have a great vacation.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks, Eric. What also helps is the support of everyone here. It's incentive to keep going with the program!


----------

